# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  فريق اونلاين بعد مباراة اليوم بالصور

## القطانى

*



الطاقم الادارى والتشجيعى
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*


*

----------


## القطانى

*لاعبى الفريق



*

----------


## القطانى

*


*

----------


## القطانى

*


*

----------


## القطانى

*


*

----------


## القطانى

*


*

----------


## القطانى

*


*

----------


## القطانى

*


*

----------


## القطانى

*


*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الف مبروك ياريس وللامام 
وعقبال الكاس ..
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*

ماسورة اونلاين الكبرى
موسى المريخابى

*

----------


## القطانى

*عبدالعزيز 24         مدير الكرة (مصطفى توفيق)


عمر عثمان وعودة الكوامر للمدرجات مكانها الاساسى

*

----------


## القطانى

*تعبئة دون نوم
اذنك كمل فتش طريقة غير الارانيك

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ومزيدا من الانتصارات
*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الف مبروك ياريس وللامام 
وعقبال الكاس ..



مبروك للجميع
واشكر اطنان للقائمين على الفريق
وبالاخص الاخوة محجوب الخير وعبدالعزيز وبقية العقد الفريد
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

مبروك للجميع
واشكر اطنان للقائمين على الفريق
وبالاخص الاخوة محجوب الخير وعبدالعزيز وبقية العقد الفريد




الشكر اولاً لك أن عزيزي قطاني ..

وللاخوان عبد العزيز ومحجوب الخير (محجوب اليل) وحافظ وعبد العظيم وبحاري ومايقومابي وحسكو وعمر عثمان

وشيخ ياسر .. وكل من ساهم والمعذرة لمن لم استحضرهم الان ..الذاكرة خربت والصلعة جرت .. ههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الشكر لكم جميعا مريخاب أون لاين إدارة وأعضاء والحمد لله خطونا أول خطوة في الطريق الصحيح وتبقت لنا ثلاث مباريات في الدورة الأولي ونناشد جميع الأعضاء بالوقوف خلف الفريق حتي نتمكن من بلوغ الدور الثاني ومن ثم الحصول علي كأس الدورة

كورنر :
نخص بالشكر مسئول المعدات الأخ مجد الدين بوكو
وعضو المنبر نجم الفريق محمد فضل السيد
والأخ المصادم والمجاهد محجوب الليل
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*والشكر أجزله ( في مشاركة براها ) للأخ حافظ النور وهو يسخر عربته ووقته لخدمة الفريق
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبروك ياشباب 
ونيابة عن الأعضاء لكم الشكر جميعاً أدارة ودائرة كرة وجهاز فني ولاعبين ولجنة تعبئة وجمتهير المدرجات ومزيداً من التقدم


تخريمة
لو ما سخانة رمضان  دي كان الكاس بدون هزيمة أو تعادل
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					







دحين ده ما ريتشارد:fgf1:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مبروك ياشباب اون لاين 
ومزيد من الانتصارات والى الامام
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*الشكر كل الشكر على المجهود الذى بذل من الاداراه تجاه الفريق ادت الدور المنوط يها تماما وما قصرت ابدا بقيادة الريئس القطانى وبقية الاعضاء الذين سهروا حتى الصباح لراحة الفريق وساهموا مساهمة فعاله لبناء هذا الفريق الذى يقاتل لرفعة اسم منبر مريخاب اون لاين والذى اصبح الان على كل لسان فى الساحه الشكر كل الشكر لبقية الاعضاء الذين يقفون معنا بقلبهم وهم بعيدوت عنا ونقول لهم اون لاين فى حدقات عيوننا نوموا والرايه محميه انشاء الله 
ايضا الشكر كل الشكر لى الاخ رئس التعبيئه عبد العظيم / والاخ افريكانو والاخ سموأل والاخ الغالى الغالى حسكو وبحارى ومجد الدين وعمر عثمان والاخ رياض ولاحظت انو رياض يحمل هم الاخرين بصوره لفتت نظرى تالم جدا وان المباراة لم تنقل حصريا لى الاخرين طبعا يا جماعه الابتوب بتاعو وقع واتكسر ولكن الاخ مايقومابى كان عند اللقاء حضورا وتصدى للمهمه وقام يالنقل الحئ له ما التحيه والتحيه ايضا لى اخونا حافظ النور بما ظل يقوم به لراحة الاعبين بترحيل الاعبين ذهابا وايابا وكذلك الاخ بحارى الرجل الذى ترك كل شئ وقف مع الاعبين يحسهم على التصر وعمل له وجده التحيه ايضا لى الاخ ايهاب ومنص وكل من كان ياسأل عبر جواله اتناء المباراة وبالاخص السيد محمد حسين وبقية العقد الفريد 
شكرا والاهم من هذه الدوره رفع اسم المنبر عاليا وقد كان وخلق فريق قوى يعتمد عليه ويشارك فى كل المناسبات القوميه والدورات الخاصه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الف مبروك عقبال الكاس
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*الف مبروك الزعيم الصغير

وبالتوفيق للزعييم الاب
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## حريري

*ياجماعة الزول اللابس فنيلة ميلان ده مش مايو بالوتيلي لاعب الانتر السابق ومانشيستر سيتي الحالي
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

دحين ده ما ريتشارد:fgf1:



يخلق من الشبه أربعين

الكابتن الشاذلي ويلقب بريتشارد
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حريري
					

ياجماعة الزول اللابس فنيلة ميلان ده مش مايو بالوتيلي لاعب الانتر السابق ومانشيستر سيتي الحالي



الله يجازي محنك طرشقت لينا المفاجأة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					





الطاقم الادارى والتشجيعى



ياعظمه البيشوف العمه بيقول ولا خلاااااااااص صلاح الوالى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاسماء ليه مامكتوبه ناس بنعرفهم من كتاباتهم بس صورهم ماشفناها
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*مبروك اون لاين النصر... مبروك لاون لاين الرجال البملوا العين ويغطوا عين الشمس.. المك القطاني والجنود عزو16(بعد مضي10ايام من رمضان) ومحجوب الليل وحافظ النور (فضل الظهر) وبصحبته عمر عثمان(تدريب وترحيل) وبحاري (طبعا جاب معاهو بسبوسه وماعرفناها مباراه ولاعيد ميلاد) وبوكو مجد الدين وموسي ميسي اون لاين والشيخ البيبي ياسر ووكيل اللاعبين الطياره رياض وحسكو الضافر وكل الناس الجات او اتصلت وفي مقدمتهم اخونا محمد حسين الكان متابع من مدني وودالمأمون العندو مغص وانا الكل يوم بدخل البيت متسلل 3 صباحا واتقبضت كم مره بس ربنا ستر وربنا يعدي الدوره دي دون خسائر في المفاريك .. ومرهف الوالي القرب يستقيل لولا هذه الانتفاضه... ومايقومابي  (جاب نشا للاعبين) عالج تدني اللياقه .. والشكر لاون لاين الجمعنا بالحب
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ياعظمه البيشوف العمه بيقول ولا خلاااااااااص صلاح الوالى



برنسيسه لو ماقعدت عاقله ... حااكلم ليك حليمه ..
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*مبروك ياشباب اون لاين 
ومزيد من الانتصارات والى الامام
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*موسى المريخابي شخشيا..يا ماذدا بصفتك خبير في المجال ده..(تهئ تهئ)..رايك شنو في المدرب الماااااااسورة ده..
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*الشكر للكل من ساهم فى فوز فريقنا وعقبال الكاس
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*:Laie_22:مجهود جبار اخ قطاني لك الشكر والتقدير موفق ياااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*الف مبروك الفوز ... وعقبال الكأس ان شاء الله ... بس ياريت لو الاسماء كتبت تحت الصور ... 
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

موسى المريخابي شخشيا..يا ماذدا بصفتك خبير في المجال ده..(تهئ تهئ)..رايك شنو في المدرب الماااااااسورة ده..



هههههههههههههههههههه

تفحيطه :

إنت عارف المدرب الجديد منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*كويس ديل ماكلهم شباب بنقلبو كتير ليه
*

----------


## غندور

*مبروك عودة الروح...
لن نرضى أقل من كأس البطولة محمولآ اون لاين آير 
*

----------


## مرهف

*الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
مليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــار مبروك
وعقبال مزيداً من الانتصارات
التحيه لكل افراد الفريق وطاقمه الاداري والفني ومشجعيه
وهذا النصر مهداء للغالي عبدالعزيز والحبيب محجوب
ولكل الذين اكتووا بنار الهزيمه
كلنا خلفك اون لاين
...

*

----------


## ودحسن

*الف مبروك ومزيدآ من الانتصارات
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*والله ياجماعه ماشكل ناس تمرين..انتو فاكنها فينا ولا شنو ياجماعه ناس الكوره ظاهرين ولاتمرين تاني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الله يجازي محنكم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اونلايناب احبكم




بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					





 ده جبتو اعاره من فريق الزريبه
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					


 عبد العظيم/رياض حافظ النور/عمر عثمان /بحارى/مايقومابى 


الطاقم الادارى والتشجيعى



 عزو/موسى المريخابى/رياض/عبد العظيم/ولاعب الفريق شهاب
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					





الطاقم الادارى والتشجيعى



الصوره الاولى 
رياض /عبد العظيم /عمر عثمان /بحارى /حافظ النور/مايقومابى


الصوره الثانيه 
رياض/عزو24/عبد العظيم/موسى المريخابى ود امبده /ولاعب فريق المنتدى
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*

رياض /عبد العظيم/عمر عثمان /حافظ النور/مايقومابى/بحارى
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
عزو24/وموسى المريخابى ود امبده/رياض /وعبد العظيم /ولاعب الفريق شهاب
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
حافظ النور /ومايقومابى /وشخص الضعيف/ وبحارى وانتباه لحديث السيد القطانى بعد المباراة
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*لاعبى الفريق
لاعبى الفريق 
قدوره/الطيب الجاك/بله/امجد/ وشاذلى (ريتشارد)وشخصى
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
عزو24مع الاعبين/قدوره لاعب / التجانى لاعب /الشازلى لاعب /زنداوى لاعب 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
عمر عثمان/محجوب الخير /عبد العظيم /مايقومابى/ بحارى/وحافظ النوروصوره تزكاريه
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
عزو24/الشازلى /بله الحارس/الاعب قدوره/بخارى /عبد العظيم/مايقومابى /الاعب التجانى /الاعب الطيب
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*نتمنا التوفيق للفريق للصعود لممتاز
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
ماسوره 6 بوصه 6 بوصه الهينا دى قول ماسورة توصيل خزان  او بترول اى حاجه زى دى 
دا موسى المريخابى 
ود امبده
                        	*

----------

